# 2015 US National Field Championship



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Why the lack of registered shooters for the 2015 US National Field Championships? I mean as of yesterday there are less then 50 registered archers and this is a National USA Archery event? Men's compound freestyle is only four shooters. That's crazy.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

NFAA shows 186 entered. The location and total cost of transportation, lodging and shoot probably have a lot to do with attendance.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Probably has a lot to do with the date and the fact that because it isn't a trials year the tournament is meaningless to most people.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

RickT said:


> NFAA shows 186 entered. The location and total cost of transportation, lodging and shoot probably have a lot to do with attendance.


Where I'm looking on the NFAA website, that 186 are registered for the NFAA National TARGET Championship.

The list for the USAA Field Championship only shows 46 or so.

Unless you are looking somewhere different?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Last year, only 7 showed up to shoot in men's compound release. That was all adult men's classes. 

USA archery has many less classes. What that means is that if you are under 50 years old, use a compound with a release, you will be competing against professional archers.
I don't mean the guys that pay the fee so they can call themselves professionals, I mean true professional archers such as Reo Wilde and Jesse Broadwater.

Also it includes unknown yardage. Personally, the reason I started shooting field instead of 3D was so I would not have to judge yardage. Also my BHFS rig is considered illegal for any USA archery unknown yardage competition since it has more than one pin.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

So you are talking about the FITA field championship. One day unknown distance and the second day known and both days shot in meters. 60# max and 9.3 arrow max diameter. Isn't this a USAA event? Why is the NFAA holding this tournament? Are they taking it over or is the USAA getting rid of it. We shoot it twice a yeat in AZ and it draws very few participants. 

It has unknow distance, but the 3D archers do not like the spots, normally shoot 65# to 70# and cannot figure out meters. The spot shooters don't like the unknown distance on the first day. What we end up with are spot shooters that do shoot 3D or people like me that are starved for spot shoots and will shoot unknown distance and use my first arrow as a test arrow. I don't believe that the NFAA will draw archers to an event that was created for recurve shooters and have exact opposite rules as a NFAA field or hunter round.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

huteson2us2 said:


> So you are talking about the FITA field championship. One day unknown distance and the second day known and both days shot in meters. 60# max and 9.3 arrow max diameter. Isn't this a USAA event? Why is the NFAA holding this tournament? Are they taking it over or is the USAA getting rid of it. We shoot it twice a yeat in AZ and it draws very few participants.
> 
> It has unknow distance, but the 3D archers do not like the spots, normally shoot 65# to 70# and cannot figure out meters. The spot shooters don't like the unknown distance on the first day. What we end up with are spot shooters that do shoot 3D or people like me that are starved for spot shoots and will shoot unknown distance and use my first arrow as a test arrow. I don't believe that the NFAA will draw archers to an event that was created for recurve shooters and have exact opposite rules as a NFAA field or hunter round.


Its being held at the same time as the NFAA target championship at the same place. The NFAA said they would adjust schedules for people who want to shoot both as a favor for the NAA.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

huteson2us2 said:


> So you are talking about the FITA field championship. One day unknown distance and the second day known and both days shot in meters. 60# max and 9.3 arrow max diameter. Isn't this a USAA event? Why is the NFAA holding this tournament? Are they taking it over or is the USAA getting rid of it. We shoot it twice a yeat in AZ and it draws very few participants.
> 
> It has unknow distance, but the 3D archers do not like the spots, normally shoot 65# to 70# and cannot figure out meters. The spot shooters don't like the unknown distance on the first day. What we end up with are spot shooters that do shoot 3D or people like me that are starved for spot shoots and will shoot unknown distance and use my first arrow as a test arrow. I don't believe that the NFAA will draw archers to an event that was created for recurve shooters and have exact opposite rules as a NFAA field or hunter round.


No the NFAA is not taking over USA Archery. They are just hosting it for USA Archery as the site for the event. 

I guess since I enjoy spots and much as I do 3D the unmarked round is fine with me. It just strikes me as odd that a National USA Archery event like this would draw this few amount of shooters. Here in IL we had a State level FIFTA field round in May and it drew in something like 75-85 archers shooting that event.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like terrible timing to me. Here in my area we never have any type of shoots after August. Hunting season starts in September and everyone is concentrating on that. Also looking on a map that isn't an easy part of the country to get to. So to me low attendance should be the norm for this tournament not an exception. They need a better location and earlier dates if they want to draw a crowd.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

This late in the year in SD, could there be snow? It could be cold, though.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It is amazing how people can read something and come up with a completely different idea of what is being written. I wrote "Isn't this a USAA event? Why is the NFAA holding this tournament? Are they taking it over or is the USAA getting rid of it." and WhitetailAce replies with "No the NFAA is not taking over USA Archery. They are just hosting it for USA Archery as the site for the event."

First I asked if the NFAA is taking over Fita Field not the USAA. Second I asked if USAA was getting rid of the Fita Field. WhitetailAce replies that the NFAA is hosting the Fita Field for the USAA. This to me means that the USAA, who is quite capable of hosting the Fita Field, does not want to. The USAA puts very little effort into the Fita Field and are probably happy that the NFAA is hosting it,

Old Sarge was correct in the fact that few people would travel to Yangton during hunting season and if the NFAA held this tournament earlier in the summer, it might draw more archers.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

huteson2us2 said:


> It is amazing how people can read something and come up with a completely different idea of what is being written. I wrote "Isn't this a USAA event? Why is the NFAA holding this tournament? Are they taking it over or is the USAA getting rid of it." and WhitetailAce replies with "No the NFAA is not taking over USA Archery. They are just hosting it for USA Archery as the site for the event."
> 
> First I asked if the NFAA is taking over Fita Field not the USAA. Second I asked if USAA was getting rid of the Fita Field. WhitetailAce replies that the NFAA is hosting the Fita Field for the USAA. This to me means that the USAA, who is quite capable of hosting the Fita Field, does not want to. The USAA puts very little effort into the Fita Field and are probably happy that the NFAA is hosting it,
> 
> Old Sarge was correct in the fact that few people would travel to Yangton during hunting season and if the NFAA held this tournament earlier in the summer, it might draw more archers.


USA Archery is hosting and running the tournament. NFAA has no involvement, other than the fact that it's being shot on their range. 

I guess you're right about hunting season impacting attendance, but the NFAA tournament is near 200 shooters, twice as big as last year. The USA Archery tournament is about half the size of last year, but it's not a trials year, so that's understandable.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Weather could well be an ongoing factor for any shoots held in Yankton...or any place else in South Dakota.

I'd like to shoot some NFAA signature events but Yankton is too far and too remote.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, they had a whopping 47 archers show up. 

What amazes me is that there are people who think the NFAA should follow USA archery's lead. It would mean the end of field archery in America.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been in archery now for 46 years. Several things remains constant through my archery journey. People will never stop complaining. People complain about tournament locations, no matter where they are held. People will use location as an excuse not to attend, no matter where they are held. People will criticize any archery organization, no matter how much that organization tries to do for its members. People will constantly try to get another shooting style or class using the argument, "if you create this , We will show up", needless to say, that never draws anyone else in. USA archery put on the field nationals in Yankton. There are different venues used for their nationals all the time, this time it was Yankton. Personally, I thought it was a brilliant choice as it allowed a good group of us the opportunity to compete in both tournaments on the same weekend as opposed to having to spend money and time going to two separate locations. Haters are always going to hate, people afraid of competition will always have a reason not to go, personally, There was no sane reason for me to go because of work schedule and equipment issues, but, I wanted to support both tournaments because of the efforts being put forth by both Organizations. I just wish more people appreciated the amount of time others put in so we can go shoot our bows.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

itbeso said:


> I've been in archery now for 46 years. Several things remains constant through my archery journey. People will never stop complaining. People complain about tournament locations, no matter where they are held. People will use location as an excuse not to attend, no matter where they are held. People will criticize any archery organization, no matter how much that organization tries to do for its members. *People will constantly try to get another shooting style or class using the argument, "if you create this , We will show up", needless to say, that never draws anyone else in.* USA archery put on the field nationals in Yankton. There are different venues used for their nationals all the time, this time it was Yankton. Personally, I thought it was a brilliant choice as it allowed a good group of us the opportunity to compete in both tournaments on the same weekend as opposed to having to spend money and time going to two separate locations. Haters are always going to hate, people afraid of competition will always have a reason not to go, personally, There was no sane reason for me to go because of work schedule and equipment issues, but, I wanted to support both tournaments because of the efforts being put forth by both Organizations. I just wish more people appreciated the amount of time others put in so we can go shoot our bows.


I have some friends that shot in the NFAA Target Championship. I ask them why they weren't shooting in the USA Field Championship. Their reply was that USA Archery had no place for them. This group has shot in nearly all the NFAA National tournaments over the last few years. Location was not the issue. Exclusion was.

USA Archery and the NFAA have different goals. USA Archery is trying to create archers who can win in World Archery competitions under World Archery rules. Nothing else really matters to them. The NFAA simply supports all forms of archery competition, with a large number of classes to try to include everyone.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Well said CC. NFAA caters to all.


----------

